# Need a part-time online job



## bakhtazad.atefeh (Dec 23, 2021)

Hello All,
I am a Neuroscientist who got a PR australia visa and live in Sydney. But I can not find any job. Now I just need a part-time job to handle my life in any areas, even not related to my major...
This is my email address:


----------



## Kelvin Lee (Jan 6, 2022)

hey, maybe you should try uber eats or doordash if you have an Australian driver licence. Actually, it pays well.


----------



## unaflores21 (12 mo ago)

Hey! As an option, consider part-time Internet, now there are a large number of services on the Internet. Possessing good communication qualities, you can try options related to Internet trading. There are companies that are engaged in marketing, they are looking for an employee for the project. Look on the Internet there are suggestions such as preparing content essaywriters , work on social networks, graphics processing. Try, do not be afraid to start doing what they never did before.
You will succeed to good luck!


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

As you have a Medical Degree (I assume) there is a lot of work available from the many Pathology companies in Australia, checking and reviewing pathology reports. Look up and approach the likes of Manley Moir, Clinical Labs, Healius, and Australian Pathology Labs. Better rates than driving an Uber. But you must have a LIfe Sciences degree.


----------



## Hanna9696 (11 mo ago)

bakhtazad.atefeh said:


> Hello All,
> I am a Neuroscientist who got a PR australia visa and live in Sydney. But I can not find any job. Now I just need a part-time job to handle my life in any areas, even not related to my major...
> This is my email address:


pm me.whatsApp +60 17-935 6394


----------

